# How many of you keep your bettas in a 1 gallon home?



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello guys.

Been a while since I posted here. I just got a brand new betta. He's the first one I've gotten in a while. He's a pure white halfmoon that the Petsmart employee said would certainly turn into a marbled betta. I'm not sure on that but he's gorgeous as is.

I bought him a temporary house of 1/2 gallon that was pretty cheap. But I'm going to move him up to something bigger asap. I'd get the 2.5 tank I was using before but this dude is in my room and it's hard to carry a 2.5 gallon tank for a water change without dropping it.

I was thinking about getting a 1gal-1.5 gal vase for him to live in. It'd look a bit better in my room too and I'd be able to get a good grip on it for water changes.

For those who do have the smaller home, are your bettas pretty happy in them?

I have a heater ready for him but I'm not sure it would work well in the vase. :/ It's a heater for very small tanks, though.

Also, I got him one of those marimo moss balls. I know those Petsmart peeps dont always know what they are talking about. They claim they take waste from the water so you only need to do a monthly water change. I think that's stretching it a bit. I used to do a weekly 50% and 100%. But if the marimo moss makes it where you need to do it less, that's pretty sweet.

Thanks in advance for comments.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I keep one of my boys in a 1.5 gallon tank. It's one of those $20 ones from Petsmart that comes with a filter and airline hose. I don't know what they're called but they're square with an attached light witha drawer underneath. It works out well for both him and me since it's easy to do water changes on it and he doesn't get to see any other bettas (bites his tail out of aggression)


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got one in a 1.5g. I've had this tank for a while and had a couple of other bettas in it previously. It's nothing fancy. It's shaped like a bowl and it's made out of plastic.. The sucky thing is that it can get scratched so I can't just clean the tank with just anything, but the great thing about it is that I don't have to worry about it breaking if I were to drop it. 
Anyway, all three fish I've had in it loved the space in comparison to their cups ^.^ So long as you do water changes, you're pretty much set. Another thing you might want to keep in mind is since it's smaller, the real thing you have to worry about aside from water changes is the possibility of your fish getting bored/exercise. There's limited space, therefore, the entertainment and 'body building' are both limited >.> You can keep them entertainedexercised by changing around the way you set up the tank after you change the water. Or you can also pretty much play with your betta by giving him something to go after or inspect. By that, I pretty much mean get a ping pong ball and put it in the tank for him to poke at (different colors are great. I've never tried the ping pong method, but I hear it's great), you can get something to dangle around the tank, just try not to hit the tank with it (my shelf has small sea shells hanging around mine and whenever I push one to swing back and forth, he immediately goes to it to investigate).. Ya know, be creative and give them something your fish will enjoy ^.^ You can also use a mirror, but just not for too long or often 'cause in comparison to him just investigating it, it stresses them out more..


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Glad to hear the smaller homes worked out for you.

If I remember right, some of the tiny tanks I have seen have a filter. Does it do okay for such a small tank? The less poop, the better. 

So let's say I get a little tank with a filter and I also have my marimo ball....how much water changes would be suggested?

I think I'm gonna stop at the store when I get off work in the morning and see what Wal-Mart has to offer. I think I saw a $10 one gallon tank with a filter last time I was there.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Pataflafa said she had one that came with a filter and said her fish was doing great, so I wouldn't see why you would have to worry about the filter being too much.. You just have to make sure it's not too strong, and I'm sure you'll need to baffle it... You can always try sponge filters as the output is very easy to adjust and it won't have to be baffled or rigged to where your fish will get sucked into it or try a suicidal death jump inside. You can actually make your own sponge filter as well, if that's something you'd like to try, and that would be even cheaper than the regular sponge filters you'd buy in store >.> But yeah, I'm not an expert on water changes with filters, so I'll let someone else take that since I'm sure they'll have had a hand in experience.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I actually got the tank for free from a friend, but I couldn't make heads or tails of the filter so I don't use it. But the filter is pretty small, so I would imagine it wouldn't be terribly strong. I think it'd still be good to do at least a 100% weekly with the filter and moss ball simply for ammonia build up.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I guess I just jumped to conclusions since you said it came with a filter ^.^;

but yeah, I'm with her, it sounds about right.. The moss ball is an ammonia fiend, but it's still only one plant in a tank that is small, but I'm assuming isn't small enough. Usually if you want to rely on a plant to take care of the ammonia at a good amount to where it would make a difference, the tank has to be heavily planted enough... but even so, water changes are still required at least once a week.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

having a marimo ball does not decrease how much water changes you have to do .. you still have to do the same recommended amount of w/c for your tank size ..

the benefit of having a moss ball (marimo ball is algae) is:
it eats the nutrients that other algae also love to feast on .. but instead of having wild algae grow all over ur tank walls and decor .. your marimo ball will instead grow in place of other algae that grow .. if that makes any sense =)

marimo balls also produce oxygen .. like most plants out of water .. will take co2 and convert to oxygen in the air .. which is similar to what marimo balls will do .. what they photosynthesize converts to oxygen in ur tank .. which is a good thing

marimo balls are algae .. not exactly a plant


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, algae is a bit more complicated than just being a plant... but it has similar characteristics of a plant ^.^


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have had bettas living in one gallon tubs before, and I would suggest going at least a gallon bigger. Honestly, unless you absolutely packed a one gallon tank with plants, you are going to be needing to do frequent water changes whether you have a filter or not.

Because it is such a small space, it will be difficult to establish and maintain a cycle, and the flow from the filter is likely to stress your betta. Additionally, any internal/undergravel filter would just be limiting the amount of water you can put in there.

One of the most difficult things with vases and bowls of this size is maintaining a stable temperature. Usually the only types of heaters that will fit are preset, which are notorious for causing temperature fluctuations. Even if you live somewhere warm, it is not recommended to go without a heater in smaller tanks. The volume of water is not enough to counteract sudden changes in temperature.

Personally, if I was housing a betta in a gallon vase, I would have a bare-bottom set-up with a handful of java moss. This is easy to clean, and maximises available water volume, probably the two most important things when considering smaller tanks for bettas. 

A marimo ball on its own isn’t going to consume enough ammonia to limit water changes. Maintaing excellent water quality is vital, as tanks of this size are definitely not as forgiving as their larger counterparts.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My only problem with 1 gallon tanks is that they are very hard to heat. If you can find a heater that will reliably heat your 1 gallon vase, go for it! But be aware that unless you live in a tropical climate where the temperatures stay in the 80's year round, you will need a heater. Even so, as LittleBettaFish said, a heater really is best.

Also, of course, with a smaller tank, that means more frequent water changes. As long as you keep up on the every other day changes (or 1 50% and 1 100% changes if you follow OFL's advice), your betta should be happy in a 1 gallon.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

APPLE BLOOM Avatar!! Sorry...

Anyways, I have some bettas in 1 gallons but they don't have heaters :-( I usually only use them when i get new fish or for treatment. I have had some pretty sad looking fish heal up nicely using a 1 gallon, unheated tank.
I don't like bowls or vases simply because its hard to get the betta out using a cup as they have small openings. If you can, i would go with a 1-3 gallon kritter keeper. With the 3 gallon (which I can get for $12 at petco) you can use a 25 watt heater 

I'm gonna have to get them into something bigger before too long. When it gets -50F outside, it is barely 45 in here :evil:.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

DazzleKitty;819957: said:


> I'd get the 2.5 tank I was using before but this dude is in my room and it's hard to carry a 2.5 gallon tank for a water change without dropping it.


Forgive me for asking a silly question, but why not get a bucket just for water changes? Buckets with handles are relatively inexpensive especially from Walmart. Bring the water to your room. Easy peasy.

I honestly think your fishy would appreciate the extra room and stability the 2.5 gallon would afford him


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a guy in a one gallon and he is happy. I bought it as a QT tank when he was sick and then ended up with another betta. I do plan on getting another 3 gallon for him this weekend though. I was doing a 50% one day and a 100% change on all other days.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

fishcurl said:


> Forgive me for asking a silly question, but why not get a bucket just for water changes? Buckets with handles are relatively inexpensive especially from Walmart. Bring the water to your room. Easy peasy.
> 
> I honestly think your fishy would appreciate the extra room and stability the 2.5 gallon would afford him


*kicks herself in the head* Why didn't I think of that, either?! I do that sometimes and it is pretty dang easy >.< I like using the siphon to suck up all the nasties while doing 50% changes and going through the gravel is a breeze ^.^

Also, it's good to have a couple of jugs on hand. You can fill them up and actually have a lid in comparison to the buckets so you won't spill any water, and whatever little bacteria that's good for your fish has developed in your bowl, you'll be able to dechlorinate the water and pour it in.. You can't have a full cycle with a small space, but good bacteria sometimes manages to grow regardless, and I'm sure every little bit helps.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have my one guy in a heated 1 gallon temporarily. I do 100% water chanes every other day. He seems happy in there, but I plan on upgrading him to 4 gallons soon. I wouldn't keep a fish in 1 gallon long term.Bettas can grow up to 3 1/2 inches and my oldest betta looks larger than that.:shock:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> I have a guy in a one gallon and he is happy. I bought it as a QT tank when he was sick and then ended up with another betta. I do plan on getting another 3 gallon for him this weekend though. I was doing a 50% one day and a 100% change on all other days.



Update: he now has a 2.5 gallon glass tank w/ live plants and is very happy.



There was an amazing crowntail at Petsmart and I was soooo tempted.:-?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The 1gal unfiltered tanks are fine to keep a single long fin male-provided that the needed water changes are made....1-50% and 1-100% weekly and that you don't overfeed and uneaten food is removed within a reasonable time...

In smaller containers it better to not use filters unless it is a sponge filter....often the water flow from HOB type filters can destroy long delicate fins.....

Read this-
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78317


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

petsmart sells some rather spiffy looking 2.5 gallons that have the same appearance of a 10gal. they're pretty compact too, when I had Jericho in his I was able to put mine on his bookshelf. i used a marina 2.5 gal mini heater as well.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

You need to work on your upper body strength and get atleast a 2.5 gallon 

It shouldn't weigh more than 25 lbs. 

Also, it might save you money if you go ahead and buy a bigger tank for him. I started with a 2.5 gallon and wasn't happy with it. There wasn't enough room for decor and it looked crowded. So then I bought a 5 gallon, and found my dream Betta. I had to divide the 5 gallon so I could keep both Bettas. That put them in tight quarters, so I went out and bought a 10 gallon.. NOW I'm happy, and I'm sure they are too.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

-raises hand slowly-
I hope no one hits me xD
I have a 2.5 gal, a 1 gal, and a 1/2 gal for my bettas


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ack! I saw the dreaded .5 gal! =P

I have 3 1gals currently, but in a week or so they are moving up into a divided tank, well, 2 are, 1 going to a 3gal. Or all 3 into divided while a new into a 3gal.. haven't figured it out yet since debating on making a large divided tank, or just have many 3+gals all around 

Anyways, mine have no trouble in 1gals. Xander likes his tank to be full of plants and such, he loves laying on the leaves and hiding under them. The other two have caves and a plant, but they prefer more open space. A 1gal is enough for them to swim about and live comfortably. Only downside is for us, can't decorate it enough!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i had a 1 gallon for about 2 weeks...but i felt like getting a 2 gallon would make a big dif in his happiness...i dont have much space for a big tank either but this one i got from petsmart...it came with the airpump/fliter and the light..he seems to love it !


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a male in a bare bottom half gallon..... dont hurt me lol.... like was stated sufficient water changes is fine and the betta will live just a fine life some people love to spoil their betta and thats fine I see no reason that you cant as long as your giving them proper care. Also the shape of the vase determines whether its usable the ones that are tall with smaller tops are more difficult to clean plus they dont get as much air transferred into the water through the surface.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Aliquis is in a 1.5 gallon tank. Vases are a very bad idea because of the limited surface area. You are better off with an actual tank. There's a great corner one that's cheap and convenient. I LOVEEEE it.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=iRdsTtH2MLPr0QHI3ZnwBA&ved=0CFYQ8wIwAA


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Ya know, I think I'll just go ahead and invest in a two gallon tank next payday. I found a vase at home that's a gallon and I will keep him in there for the time being instead of the cramped half gallon. 

I'll probably get something with a light too. My bedroom is pretty dark during the day for some reason and I don't always want him in the dark. I'm keeping him in the kitchen for now so he has some light.

Also, we have a LOT of lime in our water. It's the reason why I had to toss my old 2.5 gallon (actually, we gave it to a friend I think). So much lime was on the edges it was impossible to get it off. The lady at Petsmart told me I just may have to replace it every couple of months (the tank was not filtered, btw).

Does bottled spring water or distilled water lack this problem? It'd be worth investing in several gallons of that to keep the lime at bay.

Thanks again everyone for all the help.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't go the route of bottled water. Your water has minirels and stuff in it your betta needs. For hard or limey water... I can only suggest maybe a glass tanks and weekly aggressive scrubbing to keep the buildup down.

Also you might find it worth your wile to just invest in a 5 gallon tank + a 5 gallon bucket at walmart. If you get a kit (hood light tank filter, still need heater) the total cost is like.... 40something once you get a heater, and buckets at walmart are only about 3-4 dollars a pop for a sterile 5 gallon.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I may get a 5 gallon tank and cycle it. It's big enough to be cycled, correct? If that's the case, I would have to do entire water changes. Is that right?

I'll try to find a glass tank that's five gallons.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it's pretty hard to maintain a cycle in a 5 gal .. little things could set off a re-cycle effect where you suddenly get a bacteria bloom .. or sudden spikes in nitrite .. and you have to wait for it to cycle again 

it's not impossible to do though .. it just needs a lot more monitoring then larger cycled tanks


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

As far as cycling... for my tanks, I just upkeep them. I try not to change more than half the water, and let them go as they will. I'd just suggest a 5 gallon because everything smaller I've tried is a nightmare to heat. Also, is you ever decide to get a second betta, a five gallon can be divided comfortable for two fish-- giving them each 2.5 gallons of space.


----------

